# Help! Need pig house ideas quick!



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

My daughter has 2 pigs that should have gone to freezer camp 2 months ago. She was living on our farm but just moved due to hubby's work and left the pigs on the farm. (we don't live there, were an hours drive away) She does have someone going to the farm to feed them daily. The "freezer camp" only takes pigs one day a month and that is 3 weeks away. We put one of our Hoop chicken coops in thier yard but it was too light weight and they destroyed it. So... Pigs are in a yard with no shelter and in three days it is going to rain and its near freezing at night. I need to find plans for a simple but sturdy pig house that hubby can build in a day. Pictures would be wonderful!!!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

http://thebarrelman.biz/275_totes

Check craigslist for a couple of these. You can often find them for $25. Take the cage and pallet off and cut a hole in the side, then bolt it to a wooden fence. I have one in my sow pen that we raised a couple of piglets in a few years ago. I still see the 500 lb. sows in it now and then.


----------



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

We've used 2 plywood boards nailed together in an A-Frame with 2x4's as the base in a pinch. Throw in some bedding straw for good measure. Some hogs destroy everything. Our large blacks are just big babies and they've left their hoop house alone all winter.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Something simple to keep the wind off and a couple of bales of straw will be plenty.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

"Our large blacks are just big babies and they've left their hoop house alone all winter."

Mine are starting to pxxx me off. I have built a really nice hoop house for them but they still prefer to sleep in groups on the pasture, even as the nights are in the teens.

Perhaps it's a flatulence thing?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can use wood pallets to make a frame and cover it with a tarp or plastic. Put a lot of hay or straw in for bedding and the pigs should be fine. You can even use a flimsy hog panel and bend it in a curve. You will have to fasten the ends down to keep that shape. Cover with a tarp or plastic and you have instant hog house.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you have a stock trailer that they could sleep in?

How about a trailer or wagon that they could get under?

The last temporary house I built took less than 2 hrs to build. I fastened pallets together to form a U shape, topped it with an old cattle gate that wasn't being used (boards would work fine too), and capped it with a tarp. Just like linn sugggested.


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

get some round bales of hay & put 2 together with 1 on top, they will dig out between them & snuggle inside just fine, this will easily work for a month or more & they will do just fine.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the Replies! We finally went with a cattle panel bent into a D shape secured to the outside of the fence. We then cut the fence, covered the top with left over metal roofing from our house and attached plastic sheeting on the outside of the panel. Added about 5 bags of leaves for bedding. I hope they will be OK. It started snowing here this morning and is supposed to be below freezing every night for a week.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

If they are large enough to butcher then they probably have enough fat to survive. As long as they can huddle together, out of the wind and precipitation, and have enough leaves to burrow into, they should be fine.


----------

